# Abyssinian & Eclipse........ your thoughts!



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

_*How can you tell the difference between an Abyssinian and an Eclipse visually?????


on Trempers site he has this:*_

*Abyssinian*

Definition of an Abyssinian = A paradox leopard gecko that has red vein lines in the eyes and that can express every color on the body except for black pigment. Adults have a speckled tail and often a very faded look. Some people might classify this morph as a type of albino as seen in hooked-billed birds. 

*Eclipse*

In March 2004 the gene for all jet black eyes emerged in the new *A.P.T.O.R*. project - *the ECLIPSE*. This exciting new morph expresses the gene for all black-eyes. ECLIPSE hatch with and retain totally black eyes throughout their lives. Their typical pattern is a series of longitudinal rows of black spots or dashes with white feet, lips and nose with freckling while the body is yellow and often combined with a carrot-tail. Some ECLIPSE have greatly reduced body spotting. As of June 2005, there have been no jungle phase or banded phase ECLIPSE produced suggesting that there may be a genetic link or gene combination occurring between the eye color and pattern. Additionally, the thinking at this time, is that the ECLIPSE/RAPTOR is not related genetically to the Super Snows. However, many people think that crossing the ECLIPSE/RAPTOR with a Mack Super Snow will be an interesting experiment. I agree. 
The new ECLIPSE mutation was crossed with the Tremper albino gene in order to make the R.A.P.T.O.R. morph

_*Peoples thoughts and experience would be most appreciated.........*_


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

There no such morph as a Abyssinian :2thumb:.


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Thanks Gazz.......*



gazz said:


> There no such morph as a Abyssinian :2thumb:.


_*Haha thanks Gazz, I was kinda thinking this to myself, they look identical to me, thought maybe I was missing something, bit like the Galaxy with Supersnows and then theres the firefox and lets not forget the giants ay  fancy names that don't really mean a lot, thanks for your input didn't think I'd be alone ha!*_


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

loonymoony said:


> _*Haha thanks Gazz, I was kinda thinking this to myself, they look identical to me, thought maybe I was missing something, bit like the Galaxy with Supersnows and then theres the firefox and lets not forget the giants ay  fancy names that don't really mean a lot, thanks for your input didn't think I'd be alone ha!*_


Just to show i'm not the only one.
Eclipse vs. Abyssinian - GeckoForums.net
Abyssinian - GeckoForums.net
Abyssinian - GeckoForums.net


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Just as I thought.........*



gazz said:


> Just to show i'm not the only one.
> Eclipse vs. Abyssinian - GeckoForums.net
> Abyssinian - GeckoForums.net
> Abyssinian - GeckoForums.net



_*Thanks a lot Gazz I've had a good read, 
very interesting and just as I thought, 
most appreciated hun :2thumb:*_


----------

